# ASUS X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke!!



## BALADU (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG! if you still remember the VRM of gigabyte x79-ud3 burned few years ago.
yes, the similar shit thing happens again on asus x99 board. is it just a special case of defective products when a new X99/DDR4 goes to market?  I guess gigabyte might be happy on it.

is there anyone who has similar problem when enabling XMP profile? 















Source: http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x99-motherboard-goes-up-in-smoke-for-reasons-unknown_150008
















http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...obo-X79-UD3-happens-self-ignition-and-burning!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

Or just a random happening.... shit happens. I highly doubt it has anything to do with enabling XMP profiles though. That doesn't make any sense really.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2014)

I love how everyone is over reacting about all of this. It did not explode or burst into flames or kill innocent kittens or children. A tiny piece of solder got too much juice through it and burned itself, making a little bit of a smell like an old pensioner after leaning down just a little too far. For what its worth, enabling the extra pins for the voltage regulation would probably easily solve an issue like this.

Either way, it's probably a QA issue that Asus needs to check on, make sure the 10 year old chinese kid they're paying 10 cents a week is pressing the buttons and hasn't fallen asleep or died of malnutrition.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah, its a "zOMG WTFBBQSOS GET THE PITCH FORKS" mentality... so annoying.


----------



## Vario (Sep 9, 2014)

It is a big deal as it fried that 5960x.  Hopefully its a fluke occurrence but I'd be pretty angry if I owned that system and had ~$1450 fried.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> It is a big deal as it fried that 5960x.  Hopefully its a fluke occurrence but I'd be pretty angry if I owned that system and had ~$1450 fried.



The original post states that it might not have been the motherboard at all. He's communicating with the chip, board, PSU and RAM manufacturers to nail down the problem.


----------



## Vario (Sep 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The original post states that it might not have been the motherboard at all. He's communicating with the chip, board, PSU and RAM manufacturers to nail down the problem.


I'll bet that its the motherboard.



> Looking at the board we can see that the failed component in question is part of the PQ1004, which is part of the VCCIN or basically the processor input voltage. Crap! On these Haswell-E processors, Intel has moved the voltage regulation on-CPU as part of the new Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator (FIVR). Previously there were five separate input voltages the motherboard handled: Vcore, Vgpu, VCCSA, VCCIO, and the PLL. On Intel Haswell-E processors all five internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN and the components on ours just had a nuclear meltdown.
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-x...or-reasons-unknown_150008#kQdJRAriyBWZI4Al.99



Maybe they aren't using a robust enough power delivery system with that mosfet. 


edit: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_fail&num=2
So this one seems unrelated, the burns are at the opposite end.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> I'll bet that its the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an MSI board though right? If the two were related, either both Asus or MSI would be using crappy caps, or the VCCIN on H-E is not so great.

Or the reviewers just haven't got to grips with the new platform.


----------



## Vario (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder if they are made in the same factory.  Could be bad quality control in assembly.


----------



## broken pixel (Sep 9, 2014)

My R4E did this a while back, the MOSFETS went poof. Fried my 3930k IMC and took out the board and memory.


----------



## Vario (Sep 9, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> My R4E did this a while back, the MOSFETS went poof. Fried my 3930k IMC and took out the board and memory.


Thats pretty awful.


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone over-reacting to this has obviously never seen a new platform launch and encounter 'teething problems'.


Nothing (much) to be seen here; this will be resolved quickly as companies are taking steps in the right direction and not denying it. 


Also, as a bit of a side note....  the OP saying "OMG" made him sound like a twitter-addicted-12-year-old. #hastag.


----------



## Gunslinger. (Sep 9, 2014)

meh, this kind of stuff happens to all brands, unfortunate for sure, but its not the end of the world.  The CPU, RAM and motherboard all can be RMA'd, possibly the PSU if it's still covered.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 9, 2014)

so you have another reason for buying from reliable brand for RMA reason
but anyway it could happen for any board


----------



## broken pixel (Sep 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> Thats pretty awful.



Getting a working board from Pegatron was way worse. Finally ASUS sent me a new board after three messed up replacement boards from pegatron. 

And that board went also about six months later but the ASUS RMA went smooth that time after they looked at my RMA history. I bought the R4BE while waiting for the fourth and last R4E. 

Raja is the worst to deal with on the ROG forums, lol.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 10, 2014)

The CPU VRM died on that motherboard it has nothing to do with XMP. Really the only options are the board or the CPU being defective. Also do pay attention to the fact that the MOSFET it self didn't blow/burn so there was most likely just a soldering mistake under the MOSFET which just happened to fail when he enabled XMP joined the 12V input of the MOSFET to the output and fed the CPU 12V instantly killing it and running a massive current through the area creating the heat and smoke damage. In the case of the X79-UD3 the VRM wasn't powerful enough and blew up the MOSFETs proper. The X79-UD3 case was a problem this however is just a manufacturing mistake that didn't get caught early enough.


----------



## BALADU (Sep 10, 2014)

Vario said:


> I'll bet that its the motherboard.
> 
> Maybe they aren't using a robust enough power delivery system with that mosfet.
> 
> .



The editor just updates the news. It seems ASUS attribute the problem to PSU maker. Poor Corsair......is it relevant to DDR4 memory? 

 And, yes, I saw the news about msi board. however, the burning point is the area around SATA ports. To be honest, it looks like a QA issue and possibly doesn't burn your CPU....


----------



## BALADU (Sep 10, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> Anyone over-reacting to this has obviously never seen a new platform launch and encounter 'teething problems'.
> 
> 
> Nothing (much) to be seen here; this will be resolved quickly as companies are taking steps in the right direction and not denying it.
> ...



oh..that's right. Those board you purchased before must frequently burn. 

so you think it's not a big deal...


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2014)

You can edit your posts instead of double posting, note. 

Why do you believe that the XMP profile did this? It shouldn't have a darn thing to do with it...


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

BALADU said:


> oh..that's right. Those board you purchased before must frequently burn.
> 
> so you think it's not a big deal...



It's not, DOA's happen all over the world. If you had gathered 10 of these reports, we'd have something to talk about.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 19, 2014)

there has been articles and posts about random occurrences of boards burning up when using a 5960x. Not sure on other CPU models. I'd link to some,but I'm on my phone.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 19, 2014)

if you read the whole post on legit reviews the consensus was the power supply was  factor 
the op is flame baiting


----------



## NeoR (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 20, 2014)

Draamaa, shiiit nowt to see here Imho stuff can go wrong and is it Ever the guy building it like an ass ,,, no cant be but id say it often is.
Just for balance I killed two boards trying to retro fit a shit old case for my cuz (cost saving), that lesson got learned and I too rma, d them with a explanation of errr I dunno mate it just burned out , , please swap it for me.


----------



## BALADU (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of you might think it's an isolated incident. not a big deal. 

After finding the similar issue happnned on one Newegg buyer and an official response from Asus, I really hesitate to pick it..


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3132260&cm_re=Asus_X99-_-13-132-260-_-Product


----------



## KimPate0929 (Sep 24, 2014)

BALADU said:


> Some of you might think it's an isolated incident. not a big deal.
> 
> After finding the similar issue happnned on one Newegg buyer and an official response from Asus, I really hesitate to pick it..



Not a surprise, buddy. 

I don't expect a X99 board with less power phases to handle 5960X CPU. To be honest, I would pay more on power phases instead of useless wireless module. 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/750747-RIP-X99-Deluxe


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 26, 2014)

KimPate0929 said:


> Not a surprise, buddy.
> 
> I don't expect a X99 board with less power phases to handle 5960X CPU. To be honest, I would pay more on power phases instead of useless wireless module.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/750747-RIP-X99-Deluxe


power phases have nothing todo with what happened here and if you buy a board based on the sheer number of phases you are a fool
what happened here as someone pointed out is that it was a shotty solder job from the factory there was some excess solder balls on the board and it shorted out
*IT WAS A MANUFACTURING DEFECT* plain and simple there is nothing wrong with the x99 platform in-general


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

If the source of smoke was actually coming from the circled spot in the second picture, it's easy. There are globs of solder between the solder pad and the resistor.







EDIT: I see someone has already spotted this as well. Nevertheless, there they are.


----------



## broken pixel (Oct 2, 2014)

And people talk shit about the R290x getting hot, lol! I personal have an ASUS board go up in smoke, not fun.


----------



## DeNeDe (Oct 2, 2014)

Had same issue with a Z97-Deluxe. After I activated XMP for 1866Mhz it run for 5mins and fried the mobo and cpu. 4790k.
Tommorow the new cpu will arrive. The new mobo already arrived. Now i'm scared to activate XMP again )


----------



## broken pixel (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't use XMP profiles and set up the memory sets manual. Everything set manually, then she will not blow up or melt down.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 2, 2014)

I had my z87-pro do the same thing asus would not honor the warranty


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 4, 2014)

I have seen tens if not hundreds of motherboards from Intel previous gen & AMD dead by all kinds of ways. It does not surprise one bit a few X99 boards go out burned too.
Considering the amount of hardware being sold, it is actually pretty good only couple boards go up in smoke. I know, feels crap if you happen to be the one 

Nothing new here, just people trying to make big headlines over nothing.

I have tested literally ton of motherboards last year. Tried XMP on all of them. No problems. Including X99.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 4, 2014)

If my sabertooth has such issues that will be the last asus board i will purchase, Ill switch to a GA UD7


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is the MSI response - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=msi_x99_working&num=1


----------

